# New 06 Slight Burning Smell



## gage (Mar 2, 2006)

She has less than 200 miles on here, and sometimes after Ive been driving for a while near the rear of the vehicle I can smell a slight burning?

Is this cause for concern or am I just being overly paranoid?


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

That's normal, it's the exhaust. It should go away with more miles that you put on.


----------



## gage (Mar 2, 2006)

allright. This is my first new car and Im always nervous and I go downstairs sometimes to make sure shes locked and things 

I was also worried as this is my first standard shift vehicle, but I have never grinded a gear or dropped the clutch or things, and in fact I havent stalled in the past 3 or 4 days


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

gage said:


> allright. This is my first new car and Im always nervous and I go downstairs sometimes to make sure shes locked and things
> 
> I was also worried as this is my first standard shift vehicle, but I have never grinded a gear or dropped the clutch or things, and in fact I havent stalled in the past 3 or 4 days


Relax. This thing's got so much torque, it's hard to stall.


----------



## gage (Mar 2, 2006)

well I have stalled her a few times lol but yea she has been much easier to get going than the Honda I practiced on


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

gage said:


> well I have stalled her a few times lol but yea she has been much easier to get going than the Honda I practiced on


If you do a search, this topic has come up several times in the past (I was one who inquired as well). Perfectly normal and goes away after 1200-1500 miles.


----------



## gage (Mar 2, 2006)

ahh okay, my apologies for not hitting search. Thanks mate


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

I have 700 miles on mine and it still smells.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

gage said:


> She has less than 200 miles on here, and sometimes after Ive been driving for a while near the rear of the vehicle I can smell a slight burning?
> 
> Is this cause for concern or am I just being overly paranoid?



Mine did the same thing (I'm at 340 miles). It's totaly gone now.

BUT THE THRILL ISN'T :willy:


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

Mine (300 some odd miles) has a bit of a "hot" or sometimes burning smell from the front, but it isn't very bad/strong. I've been around other new cars before (not mine, but still been around them) that have kicked up a lot more odor for the first while, so have been surprised that the goat is not smelling too much.

(I understand it is a bit unsettingling, but it should go away in a while as others said.)


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

1300 miles still got the exhaust smell especially when driven hard.


----------



## gage (Mar 2, 2006)

okie, that helps.

Now if I can just shift from first to second as well I can from 2-3 and 3-4!


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

gage said:


> okie, that helps.
> 
> Now if I can just shift from first to second as well I can from 2-3 and 3-4!


Interesting that you write that, Gage (about shifting). I'm finding that shifting into 2nd is the "pickiest" on my goat. It is picky whether downshifting or upshifting to 2nd. When going to 2nd, I *better* have the clutch all the way to the floor, and not a bit higher. Also, it is the "stiffest" on the clutch (if that makes sense; unfortunately I don't know the technical terms. All other gears are a lot smoother. Wonder if your goat is similar, and maybe it at least partially has to do with the goat, and not just us drivers.

BTW, if I recall correctly, Gage, you are learning to drive a stick with your goat. Myself, I've driven sticks before, but am rusty--I hadn't owned a stick in over 10 years, and last time I had driven one was about 5 years ago. I figured the stiff 2nd gear was just me at first. But now I've gotten over most of my rustiness and it is largely a matter of gaining speed on shifting (and smoothness on clutching) but 2nd gear still remains quite different from the other gears. 

Try making sure you totally put the clutch to the floor when going into 2nd. If your goat is like mine, this may help.


----------



## gage (Mar 2, 2006)

yea its not so much the clutch action as it is me ensuring im feeding her enough gas while i engage the transmission. I'm getting better at it though, I can do some more spirited driving now without bucking all over the place.


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

I thought the same thing about first to second, but now I just take first up to at least 2750 rpm's before I shift and it goes into second nice and smooth. Also the skip second and third light goes off at around 2600 rpm's, so its no problem.


----------



## Kilboy (Mar 17, 2006)

:agree 

Yeah I find that if I ride out first a little longer the 1-4 skip shift light goes away. 

And to put ur mind further at ease gage... I have 900 miles on mine and my exhaust smell is barely there anymore.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Smell is normal. Mine lasted for about 1,000 miles and then only once in a while for the next 1,000 when I really got on it. Gone now. Someone once told me it's the normal factory protectant being burned off the exhaust.

I've noticed that 2nd has to be hit at a higher rev (2750 to 3500) in order for it to go smoothly.

If you still haven't bought a CAGS eliminator GO OUT AND GET ONE NOW! It will be the best $15-20 you've ever spent and you won't regret it. Man I hated the 1-4 skip shift.


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

pfyc.com has CAGS eliminators for $16:cheers


----------



## gage (Mar 2, 2006)

yea i found that once i get jack stands to change the oil in my ford and the GTO ill get the CAGS eliminator


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

gage said:


> yea i found that once i get jack stands to change the oil in my ford and the GTO ill get the CAGS eliminator


Trust me, it's worth it!!!


----------



## gage (Mar 2, 2006)

yea.

Ill be giving my Ford a tuneup in the upcoming weeks:

- Oil Change
- Spark Plugs
- Air Filter
- PCV Valve
- New Tires and Alignment (professionally done)

first time messing with a car. But I think its kinda nice that the car has 120,000 miles on it with the stock spark plugs. And it will be good practice when I work on the GTO.

What im planning to buy for this stuff:
- Oil Filter Wrench
- Basic Ratchet Set
- Jack Stands
- Hydraulic Jack if price is right
- Chocks


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I see the CAGS for $29.95 plus shipping at PFYC. Does one model fit all cars?


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I answered my own question regarding the CAGS. I pulled PFYC up from this site and the CAGS was one price; I typed in PFYC and got the lower price. Go figure... Anyway, I ordered one. Thanks for the info.


----------

